# Laptop screen hinge popped out of place



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

My sister's laptop's right hinge (or whatever, the thing that connects the screen to the keyboard) is popped out of place. She said when she opened it, she heard a pop, and then she noticed it. I don't know if it happened when she opened it, or if it was already (and it popped because it was moving), or what. It looks like if you just pushed down and a little to the left on it, it'd go back into place, but we've tried, and we can't get it. It's too hard to close/open it now, so she has to put it on the shelf instead of in the case.
It's a Dell Latitude (not sure what the model number is).

Should we try pushing it harder, or is it just busted, or what?

If needed, I will take a picture of it.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it popped out, it's busted. You can try to force it back in. And if it goes back it, it may still be useable for awhile. But even if it goes back into place, it is not "fixed" or back to normal...it is broken.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogg said:


> If it popped out, it's busted. You can try to force it back in. And if it goes back it, it may still be useable for awhile. But even if it goes back into place, it is not "fixed" or back to normal...it is broken.


But if it's back in, what's the difference? Will it still pop out eventually?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It should be attached in some fashion in the slot where it inserts. As it has come loose, it is no longer properly attached. So even though it's put back in, chances are it won't be properly attached any longer and it won't be as strong as it is supposed to be.

Do your best to get it back into place. My point being, don't be surprised if it continues to pop back out.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogg said:


> It should be attached in some fashion in the slot where it inserts. As it has come loose, it is no longer properly attached. So even though it's put back in, chances are it won't be properly attached any longer and it won't be as strong as it is supposed to be.
> 
> Do your best to get it back into place. My point being, don't be surprised if it continues to pop back out.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would have the hinge replaced. if you keep opening and closing it. or even just moving the laptop around it could make the other hinge fail and damage the wires that feed the screen power and video.


----------



## kokomojo (Oct 25, 2015)

STIFF HINGE LAPTOP. I have 2014 satellite L55. hinges got stiff. unscrewed screws holding battery, removed battery and rest of screws in back cover. used piece of cardboard size of back cover and srewed screws into cardboard in same place they were in back cover just in case some were different length. 
using fingers spread back cover open at battery connection. cover would not come all the way off, probably hidden screw or something but I could see hinges. sprayed small amount of WD40 silicon, has flip up spout says
safe for plastics, tried small amount on outside cover first and it seemed to
do no harm. This did not fix. it seemed hinges and washer packed very tightly and appeared almost corroded slightly. on end of hinge shaft or pin
was about 4-6 millimeter nut. Couldn't get standard open end wrench on it due to tight quarters so used mini needle nose pliers and turned nut on each hinge counter clockwise about 1/2 turn. had to make about 8 slight partial turns to get the 1/2 turn. you can mark the top of the nut with
sharpie so you can keep track of position. This helped a lot but still a little stiff so sprayed very small amount of WD 40 silicon on shaft and washers.
This worked. loosening the nut must have let some of the silicon penetrate
into the washers and shaft. open and closed a few times and got much smoother. Watch each hinge to see if bowing out or torquing the plastic 
and adjust nut so not much torqing but still stiff enough to hold lcd in place ie not flopping around. If I do this again I may see if I can find a mini wrench or millimeter ignition wrench and grind down the sides so it fits
in tight quarters. didn't take much to turn the nut. In searching saw class action lawsuit for same problem up to 2010 models.


----------

